# An idea on taxes in Japan?



## bogdan.valentin.neac (4 mo ago)

Hello,

I am currently in the final stages of an potential job offer in Tokyo Japan and was wondering if any expats from Japan could give me an idea on what kind of taxes they are paying. 

I have been looking at the numbers given by Japan Tax Calculator to get a quick estimate on the total taxes I'd be paying, do those numbers look more or less in line with what you are paying?

The job offer would be in Tokyo and it would also be a base salary + RSU + bonus type of payment if that makes a difference from tax perspective in Japan.

Thank you!


----------

